

Vatican’s Top Exorcist Says Yoga Is Satanic - josscrowcroft
http://www.deathandtaxesmag.com/164002/vaticans-top-exorcist-says-yoga-is-satanic/

======
threepointone
As hilarious as this article is, I do not think it belongs on HN.

------
aweSummer
whoah..

